

Windows Phone 7's microSD mess: the full story - ssclafani
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/17/windows-phone-7s-microsd-mess-the-full-story-and-how-nokia-ca/

======
madh
This wouldn't happen with Apple's fully integrated (hardware + os/software as
cohesive unit) approach.

